# Race To Sub-5 On 2x2 (Dec. 2022)



## Qzinator (Dec 2, 2022)

Welcome to the Race to Sub-5 for 2x2!
In December of 2022 I am trying to improve greatly in 2x2. And you can too, if you practice along with me. The race is with an Ao12 and the scrambles will be posted on every day that is voted for in every week in December.

Allowed goals: Sub 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5.5, 5, 4.5, 4.25, 4, 3.75, 3.5, 3.25, 3, 2.75, 2.5, 2.25, 2, 1.75, 1.5, 1.25, 1
Please choose the day you prefer for the scrambles to be posted.


If you want to show me your solves, you can reply to this message with a link to that.
Also, if you don't have a camera or can't record solves (Or if you want to because why not), you are able to reply to this message in the format below:
Cube:
Goal:
Ao12:
Times:

Thank You, and I hope you improve with me!


----------



## G DA CUBER (Dec 2, 2022)

Maybe every Thursday

btw: you could make a poll


----------



## Garf (Dec 2, 2022)

Aww, but I want my goal to be 30.25 seconds!


----------



## Qzinator (Dec 3, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> Maybe every Thursday
> 
> btw: you could make a poll


I thought I did make a poll, but I guess it didn't work


----------



## Qzinator (Dec 3, 2022)

Garf said:


> Aww, but I want my goal to be 30.25 seconds!


If you want to you can, I just didn't know anyone wanted to do that


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 3, 2022)

Qzinator said:


> Welcome to the Race to Sub-5 for 2x2!
> In December of 2022 I am trying to improve greatly in 2x2. And you can too, if you practice along with me. The race is with an Ao12 and the scrambles will be posted on every day that is voted for in every week in December.
> 
> Allowed goals: Sub 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5.5, 5, 4.5, 4.25, 4, 3.75, 3.5, 3.25, 3, 2.75, 2.5, 2.25, 2, 1.75, 1.5, 1.25, 1
> ...


I guess sub 2.25 would be my goal


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 3, 2022)

sub-2.25 for me as well


----------



## Garf (Dec 3, 2022)

Qzinator said:


> If you want to you can, I just didn't know anyone wanted to do that


Sorry, I was making a joke. Realistically for me, my goal should be sub-4.


----------



## Qzinator (Dec 3, 2022)

Qzinator said:


> Welcome to the Race to Sub-5 for 2x2!
> In December of 2022 I am trying to improve greatly in 2x2. And you can too, if you practice along with me. The race is with an Ao12 and the scrambles will be posted on every day that is voted for in every week in December.
> 
> Allowed goals: Sub 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5.5, 5, 4.5, 4.25, 4, 3.75, 3.5, 3.25, 3, 2.75, 2.5, 2.25, 2, 1.75, 1.5, 1.25, 1
> ...





Garf said:


> Sorry, I was making a joke. Realistically for me, my goal should be sub-4.


It's fine 
it did seem kinda weird; but I went with it because I didn't know if people could actually be that slow and wanted it to be so exact


----------

